# Help With studio lighting.



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2018)

Have a shoot scheduled for tomorrow with Lil' Bit for her 4th photos. I'm using my octabox up close for softness, camera right at about the 5 o'clock. There's a large white reflector camera left up close. A hair light snoot on boom on camera center line at rear, and a snoot on a short stand aimed at the back of the head for separation around the edges. Will be setting potted plants in and around the bench tonight. Will also require some minor adjustments once I set her in place (obviously she and the duck aren't twins LOL) I already see some light spill on the floor that I need to address, but any other suggestions.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2018)

Assuming the ratios remain the same, I'm not entirely sure you will need the separation light or the hair light; she's quite fair, and relatively small, so I think you may get enough wrap from a medium modifier to kill two birds with one stone.  There also seems to be reasonable background separation unless you specifically want more.  I tend to like my backgrounds fairly dark, but that's a creative choice.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Assuming the ratios remain the same, I'm not entirely sure you will need the separation light or the hair light; she's quite fair, and relatively small, so I think you may get enough wrap from a medium modifier to kill two birds with one stone.  There also seems to be reasonable background separation unless you specifically want more.  I tend to like my backgrounds fairly dark, but that's a creative choice.



The background is a sky print sheet, that if I put much light on it doesn't look that great, there's about 3 ft between the background and the fence that will be filled with potted foliage. In front of it and around the bench Wil be some potted flowers. Not sure how that will affect lighting yet. I may leave the light in the rear camera left and change the boom light to provide a little background light.


----------



## adamhiram (Jun 27, 2018)

I am always impressed with your staging for these photo shoots!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> I am always impressed with your staging for these photo shoots!



I don't do it all the time, but occasionally I like to create a setting that helps to set a mood or tell a story. There's more to come on this set. I recycle a lot of things along the way which helps.


----------

